# New Look!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Here it is!

Hope most people agree that it's a step forwards.. 

I still have a list of things to sort .. sidebar needs to come back, smilies added back etc.

All feedback welcome!

L


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

I like it :thumb:


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks awsome!  !


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

not bad at all mate!


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Out of curiosity why do some of the threads i got repped in now say n/a and not the thread name?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

NeilpWest said:


> Out of curiosity why do some of the threads i got repped in now say n/a and not the thread name?


I have no idea... but I'll look into it when I get a sec!

L


----------



## DrDeo (Jan 18, 2008)

Ambassador, you are spoiling us!








:thumbup1:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks good, nice one Lorian, check your pm's btw


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Not sure if it's a problem my end but there's no images showing up in some posts , James L's thread for example.

I like the new look btw.


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice one really like it:thumbup1:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Where am i, this is scary, hackskii said it was ok to drink tequila.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i don't like change. give me a week and i'll love it though.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

hertderg said:


> Not sure if it's a problem my end but there's no images showing up in some posts


All attachment images are copying back at this moment.

They should be done in 5 mins.

L


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Like it man, very nice!


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

definitely looking great Lorian any update on t-shirts etc.....? would be great to advertise this site at shows with a printed t-shirt.


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks far more clearer, also easyer to use, Nice colours, much better


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks amazing tidy


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nice... would say the sticky sections now dont stick out. There was a divider before.. or I think there was?

Otherwise very nice....  hope your steam within carries on Lorian as you doing some great work.


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

wow i though i went to the wrong site for a sec looks good , me likey


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

amjad.khan said:


> definitely looking great Lorian any update on t-shirts etc.....? would be great to advertise this site at shows with a printed t-shirt.


Realistically it'll be a few weeks, but it is something which I will do. Definately for this summer - the new logo design was chosen because it would work well on print.

L


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Slick


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

yeh, the images in the uk-m user avatar arnt there


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> Nice... would say the sticky sections now dont stick out. There was a divider before.. or I think there was?


Yes there was - it'll be back soon.

Most of the upgrade Mods need to be reinstalled - the top stats, seperate stickies, side-bar, reputation stars etc .. I'm getting there!

Not 100% happy with the colours of these new post icons yet.. those bug me most so they are number 1 on the list!

*I appreciate all the positive feedback guys - thank you.*

All the member feedback from the recent polls is coming real soon as well.. :laugh:

L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Borris said:


> yeh, the images in the uk-m user avatar arnt there


Fixed!

Thank you.

L


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice work L


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO my sheriff badge has gone!!!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Can we get the top 5 back?

Also being able to see who is in what thread at the bottom would be nice.


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

nice new look


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Captain Hero said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO my sheriff badge has gone!!!!


Read my earlier reply .. I still need to add that back in.



MXD said:


> Can we get the top 5 back?


Ditto the above.

L


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## Torsion (Mar 5, 2008)

Good job man.Like Facebook now but for meat heads! :thumbup1:


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

looking really good and clean. nice job


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

this is the first post i have checked but looks good so far


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

it looks awful in fixed width....

the colour scheme is great but everything is just too scrunched up in the middle of the screen.

please can we have a choice of fixed width and fluid styles or at least the option to choose vb default to get the full width back again?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

just as an example.....


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

oh and that will happen far more too...

picture bursting.... aka.. style breaking cos the width is too small...

especially in ma....


----------



## 950SM (Mar 26, 2008)

I like it, much more polished and modern.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lol thought i was on the wrong forum there it looks good mate


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

I think the grey is reminiscent of an old battleship but it does the job i suppose


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Slamdog said:


> please can we have a choice of fixed width and fluid styles


Should now be fluid .. 

L


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Love it, very slick and love the new branding.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yup same here, a good change


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Exelent looks much more professional. Much much easyer on the eyes. :thumb:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice job L


----------



## tim_e (Jul 22, 2007)

The fresh and clean look - nice work !


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Cool as chips mate! Nice one:thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Awesome mate. Good work.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

aye the width was the only issue i had with the new layout

looking good now! especially with new posts at top of forum!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice new logo to L  will look nice on the t shirts


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

looks good :thumb:


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice, good job


----------



## Rayman (Jan 25, 2008)

Very tidy class job.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i like the change... its refreshing to see a forum that doesnt stick to the typical vbulletin style


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

I like it, fresh, clean & tidy.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

cool new look lorian.... like it mate :rockon:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I love the new look.


----------



## Cornholio (Apr 5, 2008)

nice


----------



## Abide (Feb 15, 2008)

Very Profesional looking.

Nice presentation without to much clutter.


----------

